# Is it ok that my tegu don't burrow to sleep?



## Zelera (Apr 1, 2011)

I have almost had my tegu for a year now and I have always had a hiding spot which she soon turned into her sleeping area and I removed it recently and she just seems to wonder around for a spot to sleep and try's to find any tight hidden area to curl up and sleep in instead of burrowing.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 1, 2011)

from what i have observed, its normal for the older to tegus to sleep in a tight place rather than burrow under the substrate.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 1, 2011)

my tegu used to sleep under a half-log, he made a little den/burrow. he outgrew his half log (largest half log i could find) and now he just sleeps between a couple large rocks in his enclosure. he doesn't burrow much, he still digs around though.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 2, 2011)

_Once mine reached a certain size they pretty much stopped. After a certain point its really no longer necessary since they don't have to worry about predators or anything like that._


----------



## Zelera (Apr 2, 2011)

hmm alright thanks guys.I guess I should put her hiding spot back into there so she can sleep comfortable since that's what she is use to.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 2, 2011)

Tegus burrow to A) regulate temperature and B) feel safe. If he feels safe and is the right temperature while laying openly in his enclosure, he really has no reason to burrow. I don't think there is anything wrong with it...


----------



## thomasjg23 (Apr 2, 2011)

My gu only burrows to hibernate. When sleeping in the summer he'll plop down anywhere.


----------

